# Can you use a dog crate for a rabbit cage (good or bad idea)



## chickenjoe (Jul 15, 2011)

I can get a dog crate for cheap. I was thinking about  put  1 x 1/2 in wire on the bottom and use it for a meat rabbit cage. Let me know if this is a good idea or a bad idea.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 15, 2011)

That's what I use for my pets/breeders.  We have English Mastiffs and have the 2ft high x 2ft wide x 4ft long wire crates and they love them.  They have plenty of room and come time to wean I move the doe and leave the kits in the larger cage.  I still have the solid tray in the cages but as soon as I can get the 1x1/2" wire I am taking the trays out.

These were taken with my old cell so they aren't very good but you can see the cages in use.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 15, 2011)

I have some friends who raise Mini Rexes and Californians and they took old dog crates, took out the slide in pan, and put wire on the bottom then hung it up. It was a great idea! I use a dog create for my weening cage.


----------



## chickenjoe (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I sound like a 5 dollar used dog crate and some wire is a good idea for a cheap rabbit cage.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a dog crate cage too.  Works great!


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 15, 2011)

My mom has 4 metal dog crates that she uses.  She uses a tarp for rain and snow shelter.  All of her bunnies are very healthy so as long as you keep it clean they should work great!


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 15, 2011)

I like them because they give my rabbits room to stretch.  The can set upright or lay out.  I hate the small cages sold for rabbits.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 16, 2011)

Sure, I don't see why not.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 16, 2011)

My Better Half set up our Kuvasz crate out back.  Put wire mesh around the bottom to keep them from going through the bars and they love it.   As long as they are safe and can't get stuck between the bars, I see no issue with it.


----------

